# Calling Deer



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys I was just wondering what some of your opinions on calls for deer. I would like to know what you use and how you use it.

Any comments will be appreciated


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great way to get there attention. I have used mine many times. I have missed before, grunted after the buck runs off, and brought them back, buck running his rub and scrape line, grunt he will come right in. I shot a buck that was walking with another buck in the Minn. woods this year, after i shot the first one, grunted the second one came right back.

If you know how to use it it can work in many great ways!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

What do you think about those primos can calls?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have one, I am undecided at this point. I have yet to get a deer in with it. FROM WHAT I KNOW. I sometimes mix it in with the grunt. so IDK which one is getting there attention.

I do know I have used it when I see a buck, hit the can. He turned his head and kept eating. I guess he didn't want to get any! :lol:

I think it is something that should be added to your bag of tricks. One thing that kinda worries me about them is it sometimes doesn't sound smooth. It like jumps for example it will be sliding down baaa then .... aaaa if that makes sense. You might just want to get a doe in heat bleat I think they make them.

Also they are kinda loud in your pocket walking. I have had it bleat in my pocket before.

Just my findings I know others love them and swear by them.

My .02


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

The trick to the can is to use the call right. If you are letting it get to the aaaaa, then you are letting it call to long. Learned this from a calling video by Peter Fiduccia on the Field and Stream website. When it goes baaaaa... aaaaa, that's an alarm sound. No wonder they didn't come to this for me before! Give it a try.


----------

